# Where are the SQUIRRELS?



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have been out for the past two days. Yesterday i went after work and today i got earlt and got to the woods. I did not see one !# yesterday and I walking through all kinds of hickory and acorn woods. Today it was the story with the exception that i did see one !# just could not get him in the sights before he dissapeared in the hole of a tree. I was just wondering if anyone else was having any luck with them over the last few days.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Many of the trees are devoid of mast by now. Spend more time watching the ground than the tree tops.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

come to my place!!! it seems since i started bow hunting its all i see!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

They are in my back yard!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Shortdrift nailed it , they are on the ground much more than 2 weeks ago. I see at least 4 or 5 per hour, but they move an awful lot when on the ground & head shots are harder to come by. Also, try around late morning or mid-day as their patterns change somr this time of year.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Fella's, I understand that the squirrels have been foraging on the ground over the past few weeks. whether they would have been on the ground or in the trees I may have seen or heard them. When i asked where are the squirrels i did so because i have only seen one in the last two days (approx. 9) hours of hunting. I do appreciate the info that you have given as some may not know that the trees drop their fruit the way they do this time of year and force the squirrels to look on the ground for what would normally be up off the forest floor. Once again thanks for the info. Hopefully i can make it out later so that i can try a couple different locations than where i have been hunting.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

They're in my back yard too, teasing my German Shepherd.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Try carrying a bow and sitting in a tree stand. They'll be all around you then!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

took the boy's beagle for a walk here in town the other night. She was going nuts! I bet we saw 20 within just a few blocks


----------

